# You're making what?



## dbales (Jun 21, 2011)

I decided since, it'd be painfully hard to describe what I'm doing here, I'll keep it somewhat a secret. I'll let the pictures do the talking and once it's done and everyone can see the final product, I'll describe what it is in more detail.

Two clues:
1. It's from a bowling pinsetter machine
2. It's going on a wall, when finished.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

My guess is a piece of plywood.:yes:









 







.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I think he is trying to peal the layers from a piece of plywood. After he is finished with that he will reconstruct it as better than new.

G


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

really fine antique sawdust. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## dbales (Jun 21, 2011)

Lol. Good, you guys have no clue. Keeps the mystery and the suspense up. More pics coming tonight after work.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

you are replacing the veneer on a nice piece of furniture


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Perhaps it will become a trophy display.


----------



## dbales (Jun 21, 2011)

Still far from it lol. Here's the pics as promised.


----------



## Itchytoe (Dec 17, 2011)

Pfft, easy! It's a kite. I've always wanted a wooden kite. Few things in life are as fun as flying a sheet of plywood...


----------



## STAR (Jan 1, 2008)

It's a background for his Cowboy Star. Everyone knows that, and I am in Oz.

Pete


----------



## Tilaran (Dec 22, 2012)

I know ! It's a backsplash for your stove ! CopyCat :furious:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

dbales said:


> Still far from it lol. Here's the pics as promised.


You know what? If that's the way you want to be, FINE: I'm not telling you what I'M making. So there! In your face!!!


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Spoon rack

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

Headboard,, and I sure am sorry for your sander, poor little dude must be pooped by now....


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

A conestoga wagon?


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

You are all wrong. He's going to spend the next two weeks laying out and drilling holes in it so he has a custom make peg board on which to hang his tools:laughing::laughing:


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Sawdust and sandings

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## dbales (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm loving these guesses lol. It shows how creative woodworkers are. I stopped every so often with the sander, just to make sure I didn't burn it up. I've had the main rotor of my last sander explode on me before, so I was cautious with this one.

More pics after work tonight.


----------



## dbales (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm a little late on the update, but here's the pics


----------



## STAR (Jan 1, 2008)

I've got it. A taped version of Kenbo's Cathedral.

Pete


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

It will be a plaque/engraved thingy holder for people who've bowled perfect games? League champions? Brady Bunch fans? Hell I don't know (shrugs).


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

It's a 2013 calendar for people with poor eyesight.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

A picture frame.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm liking Taylormade's guess the best so far.


----------



## Corky (Dec 18, 2012)

dbales said:


> I'm a little late on the update, but here's the pics


A wooden Periodic Table of the Elements?


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> I'm liking Taylormade's guess the best so far.


Thanks buddy, I like you too. :thumbsup::laughing:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Taylormade said:


> Thanks buddy, I like you too. :thumbsup::laughing:


I could definitely see it being one of those engraved plate displays. Then again, I did guess trophy display earlier. So I'm biased towards that mode of thinking.


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

Hmm, looks like it had carpet on it... You are re-flooring your boat that previously had carpet and now you are laying out for tile?

---errr, that makes no sense. I didn't read the OP very closely, particularly the clues:


> Two clues:
> 1. It's from a bowling pinsetter machine
> 2. It's going on a wall, when finished.


----------



## dbales (Jun 21, 2011)

So far, only one "close" answer.:laughing:


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

A multi-picture frame?


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

It's a giant rack to hold your cans of "Chernobly" for your Hot Tub Tie Machine..


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Sorrowful Jones said:


> A multi-picture frame?


That's what I reckon 

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Sorrowful Jones said:


> A multi-picture frame?


How about PICTURES of the people who've bowled perfect games?!?! That it??? It is huh?


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

GROOVY said:


> Headboard,, and I sure am sorry for your sander, poor little dude must be pooped by now....


 headboard with a scoring grid?


----------



## Tdog (Dec 30, 2012)

*got it figured out*

ok i got it but we'll keep it just between you and me.
Tdog


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

gasp gasp need more pictures stat so I can make a decent guess and stop hyper ventilating


----------



## dbales (Jun 21, 2011)

GROOVY said:


> headboard with a scoring grid?


Haha, this is my favorite guess so far. 

Sorry guys, I had a lazy day today so I didn't get anything done with it. More to come tomorrow.


----------



## schnitz (Sep 5, 2009)

GROOVY said:


> headboard with a scoring grid?


There would only be a need for that if the O.P. knows a LOT of single guys....:laughing:


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

It's a plaque for the names of past presidents of the local Elks Club.


----------



## dbales (Jun 21, 2011)

The start of a tedious process.

Excuse my messy workshop/porch. I can't use the shop anymore.


----------



## Cdat (Jun 27, 2007)

Picture frame for the years of a kid's life growing up?


----------



## Itchytoe (Dec 17, 2011)

I'm still as lost as I was on day 1


----------



## Tilaran (Dec 22, 2012)

I have no idea but I'll bet you can sell them on eBay !


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Coasters!!!!!!!!!!!! You're making drink coasters. It's as clear as mud!! :huh:


----------



## Rashed (Oct 15, 2012)

I can see that its a mailboxes for a building, or some kind of a student boxes for school!


----------



## dbales (Jun 21, 2011)

Sorry guys, no picture updates. In the process of moving and have to be out by the 10th and we still haven't closed on the house we are moving to AND we really haven't started packing yet either. So needless to say, its been kinda hectic with work on top of it all. 

I will give you some more clues to hold you over until I can get cranking on it again.

1. It will show an accomplishment, I guess you could say lol.
2. It has nothing to do with bowling. 
3. There are 36 individual squares I have to cut out.

Thanks for hanging in there guys.


----------



## Itchytoe (Dec 17, 2011)

Dang, moving your whole house by the 10th and you haven't started yet? I thought I was slacking. I have to fly out to LA on the 9th and all I have to do is process some deer and pork meat and clean up the house before I leave. You've got some work to do.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Itchytoe said:


> Dang, moving your whole house by the 10th and you haven't started yet? I thought I was slacking. I have to fly out to LA on the 9th and all I have to do is process some deer and pork meat and clean up the house before I leave. You've got some work to do.


If it were my daughter she would not be starting till about 4pm on the 10th and even then it would only be because I'm threatening to go back home with my trailer.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------

